# Linux Mailserver mit Spamsutz



## Binio (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich weiss es gibt zig dieser Themen aber keiner beantwortet meine Frage.
Habe eine Domain bei http://www.all-inclusive-webspace.de mit Webspace.
Nun möchte ich in mein Büro(1Router, 1 Server(daueronline), 6 Benutzerrechner(windoof)) auf mein Server(Debian 4.0r3 stable) ein Dienst laufen lassen der jede Minute Mail holt diese auf Viren und Spam durchsucht und Speicher. Von allen 6 Benutzerrechnern möchte ich mit Outlook darauf Zugriff haben. So das Mitarbeiter 1 an PC1 alles sieht was Mitarbeiter 2 an PC2. Wie bekomme ich das alles kostenlos hin ?
Habe auch eine dyndns.org Adresse.

Für Hilfe währe ich sehr dankbar

Robert


----------



## zeroize (29. Februar 2008)

Du möchtest also auf dem Webserver den Dienst laufen lassen oder auf dem im Büro?
Um das zu realsieren, müsstest du zunächst einen Mailserver aufsetzten (beliebig: postfix, exim, etc.) und imap oder pop3 Dienste (bsp. courier). Wenn das dann läuft und man per Outlook auf diesen Server kommt kann man mit fetchmail (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fetchmail) die Mails von Webaccounts runterladen (oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?). 
Auch nicht verstanden (sorry) hab ich das mit den PCs die alle das gleiche sehen sollen?! Sollen die alle auf einen Emailaccount schauen?


----------



## Binio (1. März 2008)

> Du möchtest also auf dem Webserver den Dienst laufen lassen oder auf dem im Büro?
> Um das zu realsieren, müsstest du zunächst einen Mailserver aufsetzten (beliebig: postfix, exim, etc.) und imap oder pop3 Dienste (bsp. courier).


ist ein super tipp da ich jetz schonmal was zum arbeiten habe.
Ja es sollen alle Rechner im Böro auf dem selben Useraccount zugreifen.
Und der Mailserver läuft bei mir im Büro damit ich auch regelmmäßig Backups machen kann.
Ich werde das kommende Woche einrichten und euch berichten.
Danke erstmal


----------



## Binio (21. März 2008)

Oh ich kriege schon Graue Haare....
Ich bin jetzt ungelogen 3 Wochen am tun und am machen und ich bekomme nichtmal diesen ...... Postfix zum laufen.
Exim oder sendmail will auch nicht.
Ich könnte jetzt hier gut 10 Turoials Posten die ich alle durchgegangen bin.
(Ich bin Student und habe Semesterferien, d.h ich sitze gut 10 Std am Tag dran)
Macht nur wenig sind weil entweder das OS nicht passt.... aber ich dachte mir hey kannst vielleicht was abgucken oder die Versionen der Packete haben sich verändert und die Tutorials passen nicht immer so.
Nun meine bitte an ein Experten der echt Ahnung von so was hat.
Einmal mein Angebote das man sich Privat trifft.
Ich denke dabei auch an eine Bezahlung von 50 €.
Oder mir jemand per Webcam oder/und ssh hilft.
Bei der ssh/Webcam Lösung würde ein FTP Server für euch rausspringen mit 100 GB Webspace und natürlich Nutzung des Mailservers.

Ich bin echt verzweifelt, wahrscheinlich ist es nur eine 2 Stunden sache für jemanden der sich damit auskennt. Für mich fängt es langsam an zu einer Qual zu werden....

was haltet Ihr davon ?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. März 2008)

Spam und Viren sollten nicht erst gefiltert werden, wenn die Emails auf den lokalen Server heruntergeladen werden, sondern direkt an der Stelle, wo andere Mailserver ihre Post abliefern möchten. An dieser Stelle, in deinem Falle bei deinem Provider, bestehen viel umfangreichere Möglichkeiten, als du nachträglich einbauen könntest. Meine Empfehlung wäre, deinen Provider anzusprechen und die Option eines besseren Spam- und Virenschutzes hinzuzubuchen.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## Binio (31. März 2008)

Ok es hat sich jemand gefunden der das für paar Euros macht.
Werde nachdem ich diesen Mailserver eingerichtet habe ein richtig geiles Tutorial posten.
Hoffe es wird verständlich sein.
Soll als kleines dankeschön für tutorials.de sein.
Heute richte ich diesen besagten Mailserver ein.
Und die Idee das der Provider das macht klingt sehr gut.
Nur möchte ich Vollständigkeitshalber alles auf meiner Seite machen.
Man muss sich mit allem mal beschäftigt haben )

Also bis die Tage wenn meine Anleitung kommt....


----------

